# Perianal lesion



## tlm5506 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello.
I'm stuck on this one.
Physician performed a colonscopy and biopsied a lesion at the hepatic flexure and two lesions in the rectum. Then he performed an anorectal exam and did an incisional biopsy of a perianal lesion.
I am coding a 45380 for the colonscopy with biopsies and will code a 45990 for the anorectal exam. I am having difficulty finding a code for the perianal lesion biopsy.


----------



## syllingk (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you looked at 46606?


----------



## tlm5506 (Mar 7, 2012)

I did look at 46606, but he took the biopsy during the anorectal exam. The 46606 is under Endoscopy. That's why I'm stuck.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Mar 13, 2012)

I usually use 46606 in that instance.  Most of the time, when I'm doing an anal biopsy the anoscope is used.


----------

